
Ask HN: How legal is recording sessions? - maksimpiriyev
Is it legal to record identified sessions, and then playback internally for marketing or sales purposes without recording form inputs but only the way user scrolls?
======
dyeje
Seems to be legal because HotJar, FullStory, etc offer it as a service. Maybe
ask their customer service.

~~~
maksimpiriyev
they claim they do unidentified, what if the session is identified ?

------
jlgaddis
"Ask your lawyer if taking legal advice from random strangers on the Internet
is right for you."

------
pwg
Consult an attorney.

